# Silvano setup



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

After testing the waters with a Gaggia Classic I'm now the proud owner of a Quick Mill Silvano paired with the infamous blue Mignon!










It's bigger than I thought, some things need a new home.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats.....looking good. Let us know how the coffee tastes.....


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Looking nice and very shiny there ahirsty, what's your coffee taste like now?


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got the grinder dialled in. Already making very tasty coffee, however I'm using the DSOL Rave beans so that might have something to do with it! Need to streamline my workflow, I'm very out of practice!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would look better in red....

Just kidding, nice little set up!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A good pairing that will no doubt produce some love coffee


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been using a Silvano for a couple of months if you want to compare notes


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice! "Brave" choice of grinder colour!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon is looking a bit bashful


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm having a few issues with steaming milk. More macro foam than micro foam. This may be down to my technique..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I found it foamed ok. I flick the switch, give it a few seconds then quickly put it in! I hold the jug away from me on an angle and could swirl it quite well


----------

